# cabridade



## mayombe

Olá

Alguém saberia traduzir para o castelhano (do Estado espanhol) o termo CABRIDADE, proveniente de "cabra" na sua acepçao familiar de "mulher de mau génio"?

Obrigada


----------



## Tomby

Você tem certeza que "cabridade" é uma palavra portuguesa? Talvez se trate de uma palavra galega. Que acha? 
Suponho que você sabe a expressão que usamos em Espanha de "_mujer de armas tomar_". É provável que sirva, não é? 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

O pior é que é, TT. Nunca tinha ouvido falar, mas achei isto:
(série de composto com o primeiro elemento _cabra-_), ´(...) cabrice, cabridade, cabril, cabrim, cabrinete, cabrinha, cábrio, cabriola, cabriolar, cabriolear, )


----------



## mayombe

A palavra aparece nun texto brasileiro e refere-se a uma mulher muito pequeneninha da tribo dos pigmeus, diz: "aquela coisa salva de ser comida, aquela fonte permanente de CABRIDADE". Pode ser que eu nao esteja a perceber muito bem o conteúdo do texto e que a Clarice Lispector diga cabridade num outro sentido...as pessoas "bem-pensantes" estao a julgar a mulher pequeneninha que viram numa fotografia de jornal.

POde ser que fale do facto de a mulher ser selvagem e daí o da sua cabridade???

Obri mil


----------



## Tomby

Vanda: lógico que nunca ouviu falar de cabridade! 
Eu verifiquei o Priberam, o Aurélio, o Cândido Figueiredo e o Vox (Porto editora) e não aparece a palavra em nenhum deles. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

O pior é que eu conheço este texto da Clarice, mas não consegui me lembrar nem da palavra nem de seu uso. Terei que reler o texto para imaginar em que sentido ela usa cabridade.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Enquanto aguardamos a leitura da Vanda ao texto, ocorreu-me perguntar se a palavra usada por Clarice não teria a ver com "cabra", no sentido comumente usado no nordeste: pessoa, ser humano.

O que as pessoas (e a Autora) estariam discutindo seria a "humanidade" desse ser tão diminuto  e estranho e, ainda assim, humano.

Viajei na maionese?


----------



## Mangato

No galego acho que não existe a palavra. Mas o que percebo no texto  é o que entendemos como "*cabreo*"  
Cabreo = malhumor, enfado mala leche.


----------



## mayombe

Nao sei como se resolvera isto...gosto da Clarice mas, em castelhano "está como una cabra" (é mesmo doidinha) ;-)


----------



## Waldoli

Há poucos dias recebi uma resposta em espanhol em que a pessoa se dizia "cabrón", o que pude, pelo contexto da minha colocação, entender como brincalhão debochado, o dicionário WR traduz como sacana, safado; a palavra cabrón e cabridade têm relação; cabridade não seria o mesmo que sacanagem? que traduzindo para o espanhol fica cabronada. Até mais.


----------



## mayombe

Muito obrigada a todxs pelas suas respostas.


----------



## Naticruz

Do meu dicionário enciclopédico da Sociedade da Língua Portuguesa, pelo Professor Dr. José Pedro Machado:

*CABRIDADE* : - _s.f. _Toleima, imposturice, loucuras (usado principalmente no plural)

Cordiais cumprimentos
Naticruz


----------



## Vanda

Dona Chicória said:


> Enquanto aguardamos a leitura da Vanda ao texto, ocorreu-me perguntar se a palavra usada por Clarice não teria a ver com "cabra", no sentido comumente usado no nordeste: pessoa, ser humano.
> 
> O que as pessoas (e a Autora) estariam discutindo seria a "humanidade" desse ser tão diminuto  e estranho e, ainda assim, humano.
> 
> Viajei na maionese?




Touché, Chicória! Clarice era nordestina, daí o uso de muitas metáforas nordestinas em seus escritos. O conto gira em torno do espanto causado, no mundo inteiro, pela descoberta da menor mulher do mundo, portanto, tudo a ver com sua "viajação".


----------



## Dona Chicória

Então, quer dizer que acertei?


"Essa tal de  Dona Clarice  Lispector escrevia muito bem, eita cabra boa da peste! "

cabra bom da peste 
*1* indivíduo admirado por seu valor, lealdade, coragem, disposição, capacidade de trabalho ou outra qualidade;


----------



## mayombe

É incrível o que vocês sao capazes de encontrar! Mistério ressolto graças a Naticruz e o dicionário da SLP.

Muito obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Mayombe, apenas uma lembrancinha: Clarice era uma escritora brasileira que usava muitos regionalismos do nordeste do país e, no conto, a menor mulher do mundo causa espanto às pessoas por seu tamanho apenas, não por qualquer outro motivo.


----------

